# HotMaps Classic chips?



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I have a Lowrance LCX15MT and need to find the older Hotmaps Classic chips. Where do I get them or does anyone on here have any old ones? I'm more interested in the ones for inland lakes but an Erie/great lakes chip would be good too. Thanks, Gabe


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

I recently purchased a Navionics Hotmaps classic from Landfall navigation. I'm finding areas of Skeeter that I never knew was there. I beleive they had chips for Erie too
WWW.landfallnavigation.com


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was going to order one but they want $12.95 for shipping. Thats rediculous for a little chip that doesn't even weigh an ounce.


----------

